# я не получаю письма или писем?



## avyavy

Здравствуйте.

Вы не могли бы сказать как правильнее сказать:

Я никогда не получаю ОТКРЫТКИ или ОТКРЫТОК?

Я никогда не пишу ПИСЕМ или ПИСЬМА?

Я не купила КНИГИ или КНИГ?

Я всегда перепутаюсь и не знаю, когда лучше употреблить винительный или родительный падеж в таких ситуациях...

Я думаю, что если предмет конкретный, то было бы лучше употребить винительный падеж после отрицании "не"

Я не купила книгу (конкретный пред. = вин. пад)
Он не обращает внимания (абстрактный пред. = род. рад)

Но я не уверена! Помогите, объясните пожалуйста!


----------



## Maroseika

avyavy said:


> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Вы не могли бы сказать, как правильнее сказать:
> 
> Я никогда не получаю ОТКРЫТКИ или ОТКРЫТОК?
> 
> Я никогда не пишу ПИСЕМ или ПИСЬМА?
> 
> Я не купила КНИГИ или КНИГ?
> 
> Я всегда перепутаюсь и не знаю, когда лучше употребить винительный или родительный падеж в таких ситуациях...
> 
> Я думаю, что если предмет конкретный, то было бы лучше употребить винительный падеж после отрицании "не"
> 
> Я не купила книгу (конкретный пред. = вин. пад)
> Он не обращает внимания (абстрактный пред. = род. рад)
> 
> Но я не уверена! Помогите, объясните пожалуйста!



Действительно, винительный падеж используют, когда подразумеваются определенные предметы:

Я от нее пи́сьма почему-то не получаю (она их посылает, но они до меня не доходят).
Я от нее писем не получаю (потому что она их и не посылает).

Кроме того, родительный падеж может означать "несчетное" количество предметов (причем не только при отрицании), поэтому с книгами, например, это звучит странно:
Я купил книг (как "Я купил хлеба, молока и картошки").

Я не купила книги (определенные книги, которые собиралась купить).
Я не купила книг (никаких; в том же смысле, что "не купила молока, колбасы").



Насчет "перепутаюсь": это неправильно не только потому, что значение глагола не то, что вам нужно, но и потому, что это глагольная форма будущего времени. В настоящем было бы "перепутываюсь".


----------



## avyavy

Спасибо за информацию и за исправление! 

Тогда если я хорошо поняла можно сказать:

Я никогда не читаю КНИГ (род. пад) = я вообще не читаю

Я никогда не читаю (эти) КНИГИ (вин. пад) = только эти определенные книги

Правильно?


----------



## Maroseika

avyavy said:


> Спасибо за информацию и за исправление!
> 
> Тогда если я хорошо поняла можно сказать:
> 
> Я никогда не читаю КНИГ (род. пад) = я вообще не читаю
> 
> Я никогда не читаю (эти) КНИГИ (вин. пад) = только эти определенные книги
> 
> Правильно?



Первое - совершенно правильно. Второе - только со словом в скобках, иначе это все равно будет означать неопределенное множество книг. Как видите, правило с падежами не универсально, многое зависит от семантики глагола.
Например, "Я не читаю чужих писем" и "Я не читаю чужие письма" по смыслу равнозначны, хотя первое, на мой взгляд, имеет оттенок более сильного утверждения.


----------



## avyavy

Подождите, я сейчас снова путаюсь... 
Я прочитала вот этот пример в книге "русский язык - пять элементов":

Профессора никогда не знают и не помнят ДАТЫ и ИМЕНА (вин. пад. во мн. чис.)

Почему здесь используется винительный падеж? Здесь, безусловно, они имеют в виду все даты и все имена!
Поэтому не правильнее ли сказать:

Профессора никогда не знают и не помнят ДАТ и ИМЕН? (род. пад. во мн. чис.)


----------



## Maroseika

На мой взгляд, оба варианта приемлемы, однако вариант с родительным падежом имеет оттенок более сильного отрицания (то есть "никаких" дат и имен). Кроме того, часто родительный падеж звучит несколько книжно или старомодно.
Другими словами, четкое разграничение конкретного и абстрактного наблюдается не во всех случаях. Вот тут в параграфе 201 все очень подробно.


----------



## avyavy

Спасибо, maroseika. Я сейчас посмотрю этот сайт!


----------



## Ben Jamin

avyavy said:


> Спасибо за информацию и за исправление!
> 
> Тогда если я хорошо поняла можно сказать:
> 
> Я никогда не читаю КНИГ (род. пад) = я вообще не читаю
> 
> Я никогда не читаю (эти) КНИГИ (вин. пад) = только эти определенные книги
> 
> Правильно?



А может это правило не такое обще-действительно как кажется, и многие люди говорят наугад, раз так, раз так?


----------



## Ёж!

avyavy said:


> Я не купила книгу (конкретный пред. = вин. пад)


Не вполне так. Можно не купить совершенно неконкретную книгу — я имею в виду, un libro  ("Я вчера не стала покупать книгу на выставке, оставила до следующего дня"). И можно, хотя и с натугой, не купить совершенно конкретной книги ("Нет, я не купила этой книги, уж извини, пожалуйста"). По-моему, всё это нюансы; их целиком объяснить нет возможности, можно только показать разницу на большом количестве примеров, взятых из разнообразных ситуаций. Моё мнение по поводу различия: вариант с винительным падежом устанавливает более непосредственную связь с объектом действия, а при использовании родительного падежа связь становится скорее "косвенной" (ср.: "Я не писала эти письма!" vs. "Я не писала этих писем!").


----------



## Maroseika

Ben Jamin said:


> А может это правило не такое обще-действительно как кажется, и многие люди говорят наугад, раз так, раз так?



Конечно, некоторые люди глухи к нюансам. Но, думаю, большинство носителей русского языка согласится в том, что некоторый нюанс в примере с книгами есть.


----------



## Ёж!

Нюанс есть, но в случае с книгами он не имеет отношения ни к абстрактности/конкретности, ни к определённости/неопределённости, ни к количеству. То же самое, кстати, относится к противопоставлениям вроде "Я не видела ручку на столе"/"Я не видела ручки на столе" и многим другим примерам.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Нюанс есть, но в случае с книгами он не имеет отношения ни к абстрактности/конкретности, ни к определённости/неопределённости, ни к количеству. То же самое, кстати, относится к противопоставлениям вроде "Я не видела ручку на столе"/"Я не видела ручки на столе" и многим другим примерам.


Пожалуй, в последнем вашем примере дело именно в определенности/неопределенности: не видел какой-то ручки vs не видел вообще никакой ручки.
Но мне больше нравится практичный подход Розенталя, который все эти противопоставления сводит к интенсивности отрицания. Отрицание усиливается, если подразумевается неопределенное количество, неконкретный или неопределенный предмет.


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Пожалуй, в последнем вашем примере дело именно в определенности/неопределенности: не видел какой-то ручки vs не видел вообще никакой ручки.


Гм... Под определённостью я имел в виду не столько однозначность/прямоту идентификации, сколько известность этой ручки: та ручка "определена", которая (как материальное тело) уже известна разговаривающим. Кстати, мне кажется интересным, что даже и вы употребили оба раза родительный падеж, хотя в первом случае ручка, даже если не определена, то, во всяком случае, конкретна.

Ещё одно любопытное наблюдение — воображаю такой ответ:
- Ручка, карандаш на столе были?
- Нет, я не видел на столе ручку, и я не видел на столе карандаша.
Без всяких проблем карандаш может оказаться в другом падеже, чем ручка…


> Но мне больше нравится практичный подход Розенталя, который все эти противопоставления сводит к интенсивности отрицания. Отрицание усиливается, если подразумевается неопределенное количество, неконкретный или неопределенный предмет.


Согласен, практично. Правда, здесь речь идёт об обнаружении известного следствия из неизвестных причин: что именно происходит с ручками и прочими вещами, неизвестно, но эффект усиления интенсивности отрицания частенько присутствует.  Хотя его может и не быть:
1. Нет, я не взрывал (этих) домов.
2. Нет, я не взрывал (эти) дома.
Второй ответ мне кажется более прямым, а потому более "сильным". Различие в определённости отсутствует — дома одни и те же; различия в конкретности/абстрактности тоже нет.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Кстати, мне кажется интересным, что даже и вы употребили оба раза родительный падеж, хотя в первом случае ручка, даже если не определена, то, во всяком случае, конкретна.


Это я зря, конечно.



> Ещё одно любопытное наблюдение — воображаю такой ответ:
> - Ручка, карандаш на столе были?
> - Нет, я не видел на столе ручку, и я не видел на столе карандаша.
> Без всяких проблем карандаш может оказаться в другом падеже, чем ручка…


Я бы это назвал погрешностью речи.



> Согласен, практично. Правда, здесь речь идёт об обнаружении известного следствия из неизвестных причин: что именно происходит с ручками и прочими вещами, неизвестно, но эффект усиления интенсивности отрицания частенько присутствует.


Так в этом же и прелесть справочников: они объясняют как, а не почему.


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Это я зря, конечно.


Почему же? По-моему, звучит вполне хорошо.


> Я бы это назвал погрешностью речи.


Вы имеете в виду, что такая фраза отдаёт для вас чем-то неестественным? Для меня нет. Во всяком случае, мне трудно было бы вообразить "карандаш" в винительном падеже; что же до ручки в родительном, то она сделала бы фразу уж слишком параллелистичной.


> Так в этом же и прелесть справочников: они объясняют как, а не почему.


Беда в том, что такие объяснения можно понять, только если "почему" уже известно… хотя бы на интуитивном уровне. Если только-только начинаешь изучать язык, то поневоле воспринимаешь объяснения из справочников как ответы на вопрос "почему" (потому что именно эти ответы интуитивно требуются в первую очередь), что ведёт к недоразумениям.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Вы имеете в виду, что такая фраза отдаёт для вас чем-то неестественным? Для меня нет. Во всяком случае, мне трудно было бы вообразить "карандаш" в винительном падеже; что же до ручки в родительном, то она сделала бы фразу уж слишком параллелистичной.


Меня такое сочетание навело бы на мысль о разном отношении говорящего к ручке и карандаше.




> Беда в том, что такие объяснения можно понять, только если "почему" уже известно… хотя бы на интуитивном уровне. Если только-только начинаешь изучать язык, то поневоле воспринимаешь объяснения из справочников как ответы на вопрос "почему" (потому что именно эти ответы интуитивно требуются в первую очередь), что ведёт к недоразумениям.


Как раз в данном случае мне кажется более удобным руководствоваться правилом о "силе отрицания", а не прикидывать степень абстрактности, конкретности и т.п. Почему отрицание усиливается родительным падежом, как это связано с партитивностью и прочее очень интересно, но вряд ли поможет выбрать подходящую форму.


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Меня такое сочетание навело бы на мысль о разном отношении говорящего к ручке и карандашу.


Пожалуй. Но не настолько оно разное, чтобы сделать фразу неуместной или бессмысленной.


> Как раз в данном случае мне кажется более удобным руководствоваться правилом о "силе отрицания", а не прикидывать степень абстрактности, конкретности и т.п.


С этим я согласен, но с оговоркой: именно "руководствоваться" им не получается. Откуда известно, когда и в каком смысле надо делать отрицание сильнее, а когда слабее? Откуда известно, когда правило работает буквально, а когда проявляет другие нюансы? Если человек уже чувствует, о чём идёт речь, то правило поможет ему просто-напросто обратить внимание на различие; а если нет, то руководствоваться нечем. Тем более что, например, в случае с домами форма винительного падежа может производить (во всяком случае, на меня) более сильное впечатление; или, по крайней мере, не менее сильное, чем форма с родительным падежом. В примере с письмами (#9) я не вижу различия именно по интенсивности отрицания.


> Почему отрицание усиливается родительным падежом, как это связано с партитивностью и прочее очень интересно, но вряд ли поможет выбрать подходящую форму.


Помогло бы, если бы знать это было возможно. А так приходится набирать знание при помощи интуиции, разбирая кучу случаев и мысленно – большей частью бессознательно – классифицируя их. А также делать "айсберговидные" догадки.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Пожалуй. Но не настолько оно разное, чтобы сделать фразу неуместной или бессмысленной.


Да бог с вами, ничего такого я не говорил. Просто назвал это речевым огрехом.



> С этим я согласен, но с оговоркой: именно "руководствоваться" им не получается. Откуда известно, когда и в каком смысле надо делать отрицание сильнее, а когда слабее?


А откуда известно, когда надо использовать слово "очень"? Носитель языка интуитивно чувствует, когда надо усилить отрицание, а изучающий язык может понять, что это усиление, хотя, конечно, самостоятельно применить его вряд ли сумеет на первых порах.


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Да бог с вами, ничего такого я не говорил. Просто назвал это речевым огрехом.


Если отношению в самом деле позволительно быть немножко разным (почему бы нет?), то никакой ошибки нет.


> А откуда известно, когда надо использовать слово "очень"?


С пониманием слова "очень" дело обстоит гораздо проще по той причине, что оно всегда действует примерно одинаково — в смысле: указание на интенсивность, значимость признака является его первичным значением. Кроме того, у него есть хорошие, близкие эквиваленты (_very_, _molto_ и т.п.). Ни первое, ни второе не верно для конструкции с родительным падежом. Вот такая оговорка.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Если отношению в самом деле позволительно быть немножко разным (почему бы нет?), то никакой ошибки нет.


Разумеется. Но это будет не слишком типичная ситуация.



> С пониманием слова "очень" дело обстоит гораздо проще по той причине, что оно всегда действует примерно одинаково — в смысле: указание на интенсивность, значимость признака является его первичным значением. Кроме того, у него есть хорошие, близкие эквиваленты (_very_, _molto_ и т.п.). Ни первое, ни второе не верно для конструкции с родительным падежом. Вот такая оговорка.


Это был просто пример. Я думаю, мы уже друг друга поняли и на этом лучше остановиться.


----------

